
The big deal about an AI model that can talk like you - ishan38
https://factordaily.com/ai-based-voice-cloning-deepsync/
======
UncleJo7
Well honestly considering the current behavior and trends the people are
following in the world, all i can say that even if something is made like
that, it wouldn't be implemented.

